# Surge protector



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

We just had an unusul ocurrence:

My screen went to the Dell logo while online (BSOD). The router jumped channels and I lost connection. One son also got the BSOD and the other got the RROD (Red Ring Of Death...Xbox 360). All seems normal at the present time and all machines are functioning with no after affects. No lights were on to indicate a power surge (daylight and no need for lights). I have seen power surges but this had to have been a lulu... I have NEVER had my computer act this way and any trouble with power simply shut the system off. All units are powered through surge protectors and I am sure I just dodged a pretty big bullet with a few $$$ worth of hardware. 

Anything I should be looking for or should I run some tests on my machine?? Like I said, I have never ever seen anything like this before.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

if you are not having any problems, then I would not worry about it. a couple of things to consider. Experts recommend replacing surge protectors every year or so because surges tend to weaken them and eventually they are no better than power strips. 

you may also want to consider investing in a ups system (battery backup). They will protect you to where you have time to turn off your systems properly after a major power surge or outage.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks, Sobeit!! I would like to have an UPS but am lucky to afford the surge protector..:laugh: A new surge protector will be needed IMO after yesterday's hit (and it is a few years old, to boot).

What caught me off guard was the fact that my computer lagged and went to the Dell screen. My PC did not shut down!! All browsers were intact and running when my computer recovered. I have seen shutdowns many times and simply do a reboot with no questions... some days I have had to restart 3 or 4 times if they are working on the power lines. 

I have never seen this before and the strongest drink I had yesterday was a few cans of Hawiian Punch.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I have seen those varistors (used in surge protection) , after "functioning" go "SLIGHTLY" short circuit and slowly cook. I saw them after the power supplies were replaced, when they came in for repair. they either just blacken everything inside or they can glow and burn chunks out of the circuit boards. They don't actually get to draw sufficient current to blow fuses but the power draw must go to about a Kilowatt. We always knew what was coming before opening because of the melted plastic not to mention strong smell.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

I wonder if you had a momentary brown out. http://www.pcguide.com/ref/power/ext/probsBrownouts-c.html


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks, guys!! I have seen both cases... surges and brownouts... many times. Sad thing was I did not have any lights on at the time and could not tell which way the voltage went. What was startling was the fact that my PC went to the OEM screen due to a failure but recovered without restarting the system. It went from black screen back to functional browsers with no initiation of boot sequence.

One of the worst case surges happened to my son and it was not the fault of the power company. He did lose some electronics, including a TV when 220 volts went through a few circuits in a "brand new" house. The electrician forgot to tighten the neutral lug in the meter base and after a few months, oxidation caused a total loss of neutral connection at the main source of power. Due to the nature of the power supply in the US, where 2 "hot" wires are needed for 220v (with no neutral wire needed), active circuits completed the loop by backfeeding each other through the neutral buss in the breaker panel (or fuse box) which meant 220v going to any active appliances. 

I remember getting the call from my son saying he smelled an "electrical odor" (overheated ballasters for flourescent lighting) and the lights were real bright. I told him to turn off the main breaker and call the builder to have him get an electrician over there ASAP. The electrician said all was OK and it was the power company's fault.... the power company said the electrician was in the wrong trade, tightened the neutral connection and went on their way. Insurance covered the TV, control panel for the furnace, and other electrical devices that fried due to a missed critical connection in the meter base. Here in the US if you lose the neutral at that point (meter base) you do not lose power..... you get too much when the circuits complete themselves in the breaker panel.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

You can get some problems when the neutral isn't tied down because you get an artificial neutral that can float between the phases. It isn't too bad when the load on each phase is the same but when the load is unbalanced some appliances get an under voltage and some get an over voltage. 

I had a similar situation quite some years ago when I was the maintenance electrician at an abattoir and you would find it hard to believe that qualified tradesmen would do such a thing. We had electrical contractors in who would spend the weekend on the booze and come in bleary eyed on the Monday morning. They among other things had to upgrade the sub mains to one section to a 300 amp cable and when the neutral was connected to the neutral busbar of the main switch board it was connected to a copper coloured insulated busbar support that had a convenient hole in it. 

Well everything was OK during the day when there were plenty of three phase motors running that kept every thing reasonably balanced and at night often there were evaporator fans for refrigeration motors running but night was worse and I had some annoying problems with some electronic timers failing and it wasn't until I had all the contactor coils for some evaporator fans burn out that I suspected the neutral. When I found it I couldn't believe that someone could be so stupid.


----------

